# Hong Kong Sports Photography Association - www.hksp.org



## kennylee (Aug 30, 2004)

Hong Kong Sports Photography Association (HKSPA) has been established in 2004

With the mission of promoting athletic sports photography, the Hong Kong Sports Photography 
Association (HKSPA) has been established in 2004. The foundation of HKSPA is to effectively 
organise different sports photographic activities to the public. Apart from promoting sports 
photography, HKSPA hopes more people, not only local citizens but also people from other countries, 
can aware the status of athletic sports in Hong Kong SAR.

Since 2003, our Board of Committee has worked very closely with numerous local sports associations 
and has been appointed as the official photographers in many of the international athletic events. 
We would like to take this opportunity to thank all those sports associations for their kindly 
support.

In the near future, different kinds of sport photographic activity will be organised including 
seminars, tuition classes, exhibitions and competitions. Through these kinds of activity, we hope 
that people can find more interest on athletic sports photography.

Yours truly,
Hong Kong Sports Photography Association
http://www.hksp.org


----------



## Artemis (Aug 30, 2004)

All the words are squigly...I cant understand any of it, you have an english version.


----------

